# Daughter’s homemade cookies



## NorCal (Nov 26, 2020)

Our youngest daughter made these and thought I’d share. K&K is what we named our humble garage winery (Ken & Kathi) and had this logo made for $5 on Fiver.com


----------



## sour_grapes (Nov 26, 2020)

That shows a LOT of dedication!


----------



## Juniper Hill (Nov 30, 2020)

Very nice!


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 30, 2020)

Wow, Is that done freehand or is there a stencil involved? Even the wine bottle shows up nicely. Impressive!


----------



## NorCal (Nov 30, 2020)

ibglowin said:


> Wow, Is that done freehand or is there a stencil involved? Even the wine bottle shows up nicely. Impressive!


I doubt there was a stencil. She also brought these she made for after dinner.


----------



## crushday (Nov 30, 2020)

Ken, I’d like to order a dozen. Who do I talk to?


----------



## winojoe (Dec 1, 2020)

Awesome ...and really love that logo, too.


----------



## sour_grapes (Dec 1, 2020)

But I could never bring myself to actually EAT them! Too pretty to eat.


----------



## sour_grapes (Dec 1, 2020)

sour_grapes said:


> But I could never bring myself to actually EAT them! Too pretty to eat.



Not to mention that I hate sweets!


----------



## NorCal (Dec 16, 2020)

Christmas cookies


----------



## BernardSmith (Dec 17, 2020)

I gotta say that you have a very talented and skilled daughter.


----------



## NorCal (May 22, 2021)

Beach vacation long weekend with the family. Daughter made vaca cookies.


----------



## hounddawg (May 23, 2021)

NorCal said:


> Our youngest daughter made these and thought I’d share. K&K is what we named our humble garage winery (Ken & Kathi) and had this logo made for $5 on Fiver.com
> View attachment 68722
> 
> View attachment 68721
> ...


so, it looks like to get the very best of your wine, then we need to know which wine she made, she had to have taken after her mother, yawl are in my prayers, God Bless you,, one and all....
Dawg,,,


----------



## NorCal (Jun 26, 2021)

Cookies for the grandson’s 2nd Birthday…golf theme.


----------



## BernardSmith (Jun 27, 2021)

Those look so well made. Is your daughter a professional cake artist?


----------



## NorCal (Jul 3, 2021)

BernardSmith said:


> Those look so well made. Is your daughter a professional cake artist?


She is a teacher and does the cookies as a hobby. It’s fun to see how they have improved with each new batch.


----------



## NorCal (Aug 12, 2021)

Cookies she made for a baby shower she is going to.


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 12, 2021)

Amazing work and too pretty to eat!



NorCal said:


> Cookies she made for a baby shower she is going to. View attachment 77451


----------



## hounddawg (Aug 12, 2021)

NorCal said:


> Cookies she made for a baby shower she is going to. View attachment 77451


GOT MILK ?
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg (Aug 12, 2021)

sour_grapes said:


> That shows a LOT of dedication!


and talent too
Dawg


----------



## NorCal (Aug 14, 2021)

And these. Guess where her husband works.


----------



## NorCal (Dec 24, 2021)

Christmas cookies


----------



## Rocky (Dec 24, 2021)

NorCal said:


> And these. Guess where her husband works.
> View attachment 77500


Geez, I don't know...Sunoco?


----------



## bakervinyard (Dec 24, 2021)

@ NorCal, is your daughter a professional baker ? I’m a retired baker and those look fantastic.


----------



## NorCal (Dec 24, 2021)

bakervinyard said:


> @ NorCal, is your daughter a professional baker ? I’m a retired baker and those look fantastic.


She was an elementary school teacher and now a young stay at home mother of two of the cutest boys In the world.


----------



## crushday (Dec 24, 2021)

NorCal said:


> And these. Guess where her husband works.
> View attachment 77500


Ken, I don't see any EVs in your immediate future.


----------



## Bossbaby (Dec 24, 2021)

Very very nice! Your daughter is a very talented artist, she could easily sell them.


----------



## NorCal (Apr 3, 2022)

The latest. A grandchild’s 4th birthday party, yoshi and rainbows.


----------



## NorCal (Apr 16, 2022)

Easter cookies.


----------



## Rocky (Apr 16, 2022)

NorCal said:


> Easter cookies.
> View attachment 87116


NorCal, they look too good to eat! Does she sell these cookies?


----------



## NorCal (Apr 16, 2022)

Rocky said:


> NorCal, they look too good to eat! Does she sell these cookies?


She doesn’t, just a hobby and she usually makes them for family get togethers. They also taste as good as they look, so they are always gone.


----------



## mikewatkins727 (Apr 16, 2022)

she sure has talent


----------



## BigDaveK (Apr 16, 2022)

Wow!

I usually decorate my cookies with a butter knife or sprinkles.


----------



## Darrell Hawley (Apr 17, 2022)

NorCal said:


> Easter cookies.
> View attachment 87116


She always does a super job.
And I bet you eat a few just to "Make Sure" you have the right wine pairing to go with it.


----------



## NorCal (Jul 2, 2022)

The latest for her best friends baby Mio’s first 100 days.


----------



## NorCal (Aug 17, 2022)

Back to school cookies


----------



## GSMChris (Aug 17, 2022)

As someone who paid their way through college as a pastry chef - those are simply stunning. She is very very talented.


----------



## NorCal (Nov 3, 2022)

The latest, a baby shower for her friend in October.


----------



## NorCal (Dec 8, 2022)

Christmas cookies for the boy’s teachers.


----------

